# Dell Optiplex GX280 Video Card...



## mawnstr (Aug 27, 2005)

So I got a gx280 and the dell support forum says that the mobo does support a pcie-16x video card...what i don't know is if an ATI x800/pro/xt or nVidia 6800gt will work with it. Does anyone know? The forums say it comes with a 250watt psu...Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2005)

Your motherboard, Intel® 915G Express chipset officially supports pcie-16x 
refer to : http://www.intel.com/products/chipsets/915g/

And below you will have an excellent information about ATI x800/pro/xt , nVidia 6800gt and more. You might even pick a better card. My opinion is they should be able to work fine. But when talking about a " dell " i can not say anything confidently. And psu sounds real weak. I would get a decent and competible ( dell.... sigh... ) one asap.

http://freespace.virgin.net/m.warner/RoadmapQ204.htm

regards.


----------



## mawnstr (Aug 27, 2005)

Yeah, here's a picture of this comp...well my gx270 not 280...i have both. Both free...so that's why I'm keeping them istead of buying new comps with amd64 and the shabang...and what i was thinking was to hack a bigger hole for the female receptor and add a Antec SmartPower2.0 380watt and put a x800pro agp8x in it....


----------



## yazzer (Apr 8, 2006)

mawnstr, did you end up adding the Antec power supply?

I have a GX280, and just bought a eVGA GeForce 7900 GT. It didn't even post, so I figured it was a power supply issue. I bought an Antec True Power 2 550, and the plugs don't line up with the cutout of the case frame.

What can I use to cut the whole bigger?

TIA,


----------

